

 Quitting cigarettes increases diabetes risk  - prat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18337-quitting-cigarettes-increases-diabetes-risk.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

======
njn
and drinking coffee and tea decrease the risk of diabetes, possibly?
[http://www.wiredprnews.com/2009/12/16/coffee-may-decrease-
di...](http://www.wiredprnews.com/2009/12/16/coffee-may-decrease-diabetes-
risks_200912167537.html)

